# Price check 226st or xfive



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

I live in southern california and would like to buy a sig 226st I have checked around and every where i go they are retards when it comes to ordering. I tell them that they have to put st at the end of the 226 and they just dont understand and give up. So I cannot compare prices. I did however walk into the stockade in westminster and saw the exact gun a 226st in .40, however the price tag was $1030. I dont know if this a great price or not because I cant get any prices from turners. Is this fair can I bargain? Are there some great gun shops in orange county or Los angeles? I can get a Xfive comp for $1600 but seems a little to much. Is the xfive worth an extra $600 for a guy that does not shoot in competitions?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bud's Gun Shop, http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=226st&x=0&y=0 , HAD one for $872. So you may be able to order one from an online dealer and come out ahead even after factoring in your FFL fees.


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

they stopped making the 226st. the only make it in the elite which is not available in california. Going to do some more searching.


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

bought the only 226st that i could find. will be enjoying it in a few days.


----------

